# Query re '91 2WD pickup shocks



## Andy Neimers (Jan 23, 2004)

My '91 pickup is due for new shocks... I'm looking for advice on whether to stay with OEM or aftermarket ones... What I want is more damping without creating potential clearance problems... This is for normal and some mild offroad use - I'm not heading for Baja so I don't need the exotic stuff!


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

www.gorancho.com

I dont really know any other offroad shocks..... Its what all my truck friends use. I wouldnt pay for oem nissan shocks.


----------



## Andy Neimers (Jan 23, 2004)

BadAhab said:


> www.gorancho.com
> 
> I dont really know any other offroad shocks..... Its what all my truck friends use. I wouldnt pay for oem nissan shocks.


Thanks BadAhab... I guess what i'm looking for are leads to shocks which fit standard body with about 1 inch torsion bar suspension uplift and reallly damp oout the going on hard gravel.... :thumbup:


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

rancho would proably be the way to go, couldnt quote part numbers or anything though. Try to find a local truck shop they can usualy find something for ya.


----------

